# Fun rebatching soap



## *Cakes (Aug 9, 2004)

I've been having a blast rebatching soap!

My very first batch of soap ever turned out except for aethetics. on purpose i made plain soap since it was new to me. Thanks to MullersLane Farm who suggested rebatching if it looked funny. Now I got to add oatmeal & honey to one pound, Cloves & Aloe to another pound, Coffee to another, and Cinnamon Honey Oatmeal...It's been so fun!

I used the oven to melt the soap, but got impatient and microwaved it at the end. After that I just microwaved it. Yes, i do get little white chunks of soap in the final bar but I think that looks so neat! Now I've given out 'manly' spice bars to some guys and 'feminine' honey soap to the ladies and Coffee soap to the gardeners/cooks/fisher folks. Hee, hee! Fun!

Can't wait to do more! Now my hubby found rooto lye at Menard's so look out!


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

When I make my goat milk soap, I always make a huge batch with no additives. I keep it in one of those 25 pound lard buckets. Then I rebatch to my heart's content. Sometimes a bar or two, sometimes a big batch. It's fun to experiment.

Ruth


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

cool!


----------

